# sata dvd drive not found [solved]

## Jogie214

Hi!

I have a problem installing my sata dvd-rom, after searching the forum I adjusted my grub.conf, so it contains the following line:

```
root=/dev/sdb7 vga=791 resume2=swap:/dev/sdb4 libata.atapi_enabled=1
```

,because the drive I've got is a samsung drive with an internal ide<->sata converter.

But still the drive is not found, it is connected to the third sata port, here the relevant part from dmesg:

```
ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xFFFFC2000000C900 ctl 0x0 bmdma 0x0 irq 233

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xFFFFC2000000C980 ctl 0x0 bmdma 0x0 irq 233

ata3: Could not start DMA engineof port (-1)

ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xFFFFC2000000CA00 ctl 0x0 bmdma 0x0 irq 233

ata4: Could not start DMA engineof port (-1)

ata4: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xFFFFC2000000CA80 ctl 0x0 bmdma 0x0 irq 233

ata1: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

ata1.00: ATA-6, max UDMA/133, 312581808 sectors: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

ata2: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

ata2.00: ATA-7, max UDMA7, 488397168 sectors: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)

ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133

ata3: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 0)

ata4: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 0)

ata5: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xFFFFC2000001C100 ctl 0x0 bmdma 0x0 irq 169

ata6: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xFFFFC2000001C180 ctl 0x0 bmdma 0x0 irq 169

ata5: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

ata6: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

```

Any help would be appreciated.

Greetings

            Seb

Edit: I nearly forgot to mention, the drive is found in the bios.

----------

## richfish

Did you compile SCSI CD-ROM support into your kernel?

----------

## Jogie214

Yes, here are the relevant parts from my .config:

```
#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_SATA is not set

CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

#

# IDE chipset support/bugfixes

#

CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y

```

and

```
# SCSI device support

#

# CONFIG_RAID_ATTRS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS is not set

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=m

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

.

.

.

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_AHCI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_ATA_PIIX=y

```

EDIT: I recompiled the kernel with CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=y

----------

## Jogie214

Hi,

the Bios detectes the drive as an atapi-dvd, because of that I think there is an ide<->sata adapter build into that drive.

Can someone please enligten me whether the ide or the sata part of the kernel takes care of this drive.

Seb

P.S.: Sorry for my bad english...  :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

----------

## richfish

Oh, no, ATAPI != SATA.    :Wink: 

You need to add IDE support for your chipset (see lspci -v) and IDE CD-ROM support etc.

----------

## Jogie214

Hi!

Thank's for the reply! As I posted earlier, I have enabled all the ide stuff in the kernel. I just wanted to know, if this could be the problem, which would be very terrible, because I still have an atapi DVD-Burner....

As far as I know in a recent kernel (>=2.6.15) the bootparameter libata.atapi_enable=1 isn't needed any more.

But one more question: Will I get a /dev/hd* or a /dev/sd*, when I get it to work????

Seb

----------

## richfish

Should be a /dev/hd*, probably with some dvd-> or cdrom-> symlink pointing at it.

----------

## Jogie214

Thank you very much richfish!

I know, I asked some very dumb questions, but that's the price I have to pay for staying up to long.

I finaly solved my problem by switching the sata mode in the bios from ahci to ide, now I have /dev/sr0, and everything is runing smothly   :Smile:   :Smile:  . BTW libata.atapi_enabled=1 is no longer (2.6.1 :Cool:  needed.

Seb

----------

